# Buying A Frog Gig



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

My son and I want to buy frog gigs. 

I have some questions:
We want to buy frog gigs that are of good quality and will last. Price isn't an issue, quality is.

Who sells good gigs? 
How many prongs do you reccommened (I always used 3 barbed)

I can use some advice about gigging frogs. It has been more years than I can count since I did it.

Yes, I have caught frogs on a hook and a piece of red cloth or a dry fly. Sometimes it is hard to get close enough to gig them and a long pole with a short piece of monfiliment works very well. Give me your advice.

Thanks, NJ Rich


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Around here we can get Small Fish Gigs I like them much better.

big rockpile


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Big Rock,

Nice turtle you got. I never had some but I ceratinly would like to eat turtle one day. There are a few really big ones come into my brothers yard to lay eggs in the compost around his flowers. But we leave them alone.

I don't know what fish gigs are. Even finding a frog gig in this area is difficult. My son lives south of Nashville and he can probably find what ever people suggest about gigs.

How does a frog gig differ from a fish gig? 

Thanks, NJ Rich


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

NJ Rich said:


> Big Rock,
> 
> Nice turtle you got. I never had some but I ceratinly would like to eat turtle one day. There are a few really big ones come into my brothers yard to lay eggs in the compost around his flowers. But we leave them alone.
> 
> ...


Here is a Fish Gig its heavier than Frog Gig but works great.

http://www.memphisnet.net/product/5555/gaff

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Most of the commercial frog gigs are cheaply made. I would recommend some extra welding to re-enforce the collar around the prongs. Also, check your state regulation for how many prongs and barbs allowed. Most sold around here are either 3 pronged or 5 pronged and I think both are allowed in Oklahoma. 

Fish gigging is a big thing here in N.E. Oklahoma and the gigs are usually hand made and are heavy duty. A good fish gig my cost you in the neighborhood of $40 bucks. Usually fitted with a black walnut tree handle of about 10 to 12 feet long.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

i bought a 4 prong frog gig very well made from the local ace hardware. and instead of using there bamboo pole i welded the head to a peice of metal conduit


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Check the game regulations for your area, as in some places it is illegal to break the skin of the frog. In those areas people use mechanical gigs or hand grab the frogs.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Handgrabbing is the most effective if you can wade with a good headlamp, dragging a wet toe sack behind. Two guys in a small, light boat can do well in almost any waters with a front man lying down, hanging over the bow to pick up the frog when the paddle man eases him into shore. I learned both methods in game rich louisiana and saw the advantage of being able to keep live, healthly frogs until the next day. The thrill from other wildlife encountered is just a bonus...Glen


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I have done that as well Glen, and you're correct about the thrill encountered when you go after a nice frog that a 3 1/2 ft. Cotton Mouth is stalking as well. So I quit, just had a phobia about getting bitten in the face after my little encounter. 

My favorite way is with the gig. A lightweight 12 ft. pole with a 5 prong gig is forgiving over using a 3 prong fish gig. Better success rate for me. I put that black pipe tube-type insulation over the edge of the canoe for insured silence. Nothing like getting in close and having the stern man bump the boat with a paddle. For me, the canoe gives a little more flexibility in getting in close a little quicker. 

Yikes, all this talk has me hankering for some FROG LEGS !!!!


----------

